# Why poudriere can't build liblz4?



## chek (Dec 10, 2018)

`poudriere bulk -vv -j tbox archivers/liblz4` says


```
[00:00:57] [01] [00:00:15] Status   archivers/liblz4 | liblz4-1.8.3,1: package
[00:00:57] [01] [00:00:15] Saved archivers/liblz4 | liblz4-1.8.3,1 wrkdir to: /usr/local/poudriere/data/wrkdirs/tbox-default/default/liblz4-1.8.3,1.tbz
[00:00:57] [01] [00:00:15] Finished archivers/liblz4 | liblz4-1.8.3,1: Failed: package
[00:00:58] Stopping 1 builders
[00:00:58] No package built, no need to update the repository
[00:00:58] Committing packages to repository
[00:00:58] Removing old packages
[00:00:58] Failed ports: archivers/liblz4:package
```

`poudriere testport -vv -j tbox archivers/liblz4` says



```
===========================================================================
====> Running Q/A tests (stage-qa)
====> Checking for pkg-plist issues (check-plist)
===> Parsing plist
===> Checking for items in STAGEDIR missing from pkg-plist
Error: Orphaned: /usr/lib/liblz4.a
Error: Orphaned: /usr/lib/liblz4.so
Error: Orphaned: /usr/lib/liblz4.so.1
Error: Orphaned: /usr/lib/liblz4.so.%%PORTVERSION%%
===> Checking for items in pkg-plist which are not in STAGEDIR
Error: Missing: lib/liblz4.a
Error: Missing: lib/liblz4.so
Error: Missing: lib/liblz4.so.1
Error: Missing: lib/liblz4.so.%%PORTVERSION%%
===> Error: Plist issues found.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/archivers/liblz4
=>> Error: check-plist failures detected
```


& how to fix it?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2018)

Please post the _whole_ build log.

This is the build log from the official build servers, as you can see it builds just fine there: http://beefy9.nyi.freebsd.org/data/112amd64-default/486731/logs/liblz4-1.8.3,1.log


----------



## chek (Dec 10, 2018)

> Please post the _whole_ build log.


You're welcome



> This is the build log from the official build servers, as you can see it builds just fine there: http://beefy9.nyi.freebsd.org/data/112amd64-default/486731/logs/liblz4-1.8.3,1.log



And I can build from source with gmake it


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2018)

I'd remove /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/tbox-make.conf and try it without. 

`WITH_PKGNG` is useless on 10.0 and higher
`CC`, `CXX` and `CPP` should not be set.
`WITHOUT="X11"` is wrong
`MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE` should not be set


----------



## chek (Dec 10, 2018)

So, I've tried to remove variables from tbox-make.conf, and finally to remove tbox-make.conf and result is the same.
My log, fyi


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2018)

Remove /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf too (if it exists).


----------



## chek (Dec 10, 2018)

Unfortunately, there's no such file


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2018)

Try updating ports-mgmt/poudriere itself, I see you're a version behind. It's just a large collection of scripts so there could be an error with Poudriere itself.


----------



## chek (Dec 10, 2018)

Hm, I installed poudriere with pkg from the official Freebsd repo. It says, that there's no new version.
I guess, I can intall it from ports/source, but is it a good idea?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2018)

chek said:


> Hm, I installed poudriere with pkg from the official Freebsd repo. It says, that there's no new version.


I'm guessing you're using the quarterly packages.


----------



## chek (Dec 11, 2018)

SirDice said:


> I'm guessing you're using the quarterly packages.


Oh, thank you, it was a new info for me.
But the update didn't help


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2018)

It must be something local, I just tried to build it myself and it just works. The error you're having is weird too.


```
===========================================================================
====> Running Q/A tests (stage-qa)
====> Checking for pkg-plist issues (check-plist)
===> Parsing plist
===> Checking for items in STAGEDIR missing from pkg-plist
===> Checking for items in pkg-plist which are not in STAGEDIR
===> No pkg-plist issues found (check-plist)
=>> Checking for staging violations... done
=======================<phase: package        >============================
===>  Building package for liblz4-1.8.3,1
===========================================================================
=>> Recording filesystem state for preinst... done
=======================<phase: install        >============================
===>  Installing for liblz4-1.8.3,1
===>  Checking if liblz4 already installed
===>   Registering installation for liblz4-1.8.3,1
[ports.dicelan.home] Installing liblz4-1.8.3,1...
===========================================================================
```


----------

